

The New Web Designer's essential library - whenimgone
http://www.amazon.com/gp/redirect.html?ie=UTF8&location=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.amazon.com%2Flm%2F2J0QX9GHU059A%3Fie%3DUTF8%26ref_%3Dcm_srch_res_rpli_alt_11%23&tag=offigadg0bb-20&linkCode=ur2&camp=1789&creative=390957

======
dougaitken
"Last updated: 7/17/06"

srsly?

